# Could I be..?



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

I inseminated on 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th of March  - I think I ovulated around the 4th.  

From around Friday 11th I have been having strange twinges on-off everyday and now have crampy feelings like AF is coming.  I am due AF on Sunday 20th March.  I never normally get these twinges.  Cramps have never been this early.

I also feel like I have a full bladder all of the time, especially when I am in bed.

Could I be pregnant?


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi kath

I didnt want to read and run.. No way for me to answer that Im afraid but I guess yes you could be.. Everyone's symptoms are unique to them.. My bfp in Dec I got symptoms 2dpo whereas this one I could have sworn blind it would be a bfn as not a single symptom..

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.. J


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Strawbs78.  Thank you for your reply.  This 2 week wait is awful.

Congratulations on your BFP and good luck with your 7 week scan 

xx


----------

